# Wendtii tropica flower in hydroton



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Wendtii 'tropica' from the Tropica nursery

Photo taken on Dec 29, 2006.

Flower opened on Dec 29, 2006










Close up


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

That's a great looking plant. Congratulations.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

